# Today's First New Member to Post



## Renee (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, you know you're a writer when you're up all night writing.
And you know you're in a writer's forum when you're not the only one.
Mind you, I'll bet a good portion of those online right now are from different time zones than I am!

Anyways, I'm excited to have found a comfortable writing environment where I can post excerpts of my novel and receive honnest criticism!

It's great to be here!

Renee


----------



## Nickie (Jan 6, 2007)

Helllo to you, Renee, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Arachn1d (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, one of the first replies, hello


----------



## Skipper (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Rob (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome, Renee. Hope you find what you're looking for here.

Cheers,
Omni


----------



## toxicmusing (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## Renee (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## Holliston (Jan 6, 2007)

Renee said:
			
		

> Well, you know you're a writer when you're up all night writing.
> And you know you're in a writer's forum when you're not the only one.
> Mind you, I'll bet a good portion of those online right now are from different time zones than I am!
> 
> ...



There's honestly one "n" in honest   Welcome Renee!


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Land of the giant nickel!

from a feloow canuck, welcome!


----------



## Shinn (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Renee.


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 29, 2007)

Welcome to the place that knows as much about writing as Donald Trump knows about farming.

Triq


----------



## The Hack (Jul 29, 2007)

> Welcome to the place that knows as much about writing as Donald Trump knows about farming.


 
...but enough about me....


----------



## Baron (Jul 29, 2007)

The Hack said:


> ...but enough about me....


 
Welcome to the farm


----------



## Rob (Jul 29, 2007)

This is an old welcome thread. Renee went away.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Jay Kay (Jul 29, 2007)

welcome renee ... nice to meet you.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Rob said:


> This is an old welcome thread. Renee went away.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


 


Jay Kay said:


> welcome renee ... nice to meet you.


 
.....

Welcome, Renee! Nice to have met you.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm not really up all night, it just seems that way because of the time difference.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Aug 2, 2007)

Rob said:


> This is an old welcome thread. Renee went away.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob



Went... away?
You monster, what have you done with Renee!!??

Renee if you can read this, I want you to say "I believe that Louisiana is the pelican state."


----------

